# Need to find replacement bolts for 2 piece wheel



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Yo,
So I'm refinishing these 2-piece wheels, and I need to get some replacement wheel bolts for them. They're 8mm triple square heads, the entire bolt measures 29mm and from the base of the head to the tip (thread), it's 24mm. Probably M7 but I'm not sure...is that standard? I'm guessing they're aluminum because they're pretty light and not rusting. They don't have nuts - they just screw in.
Would these work? http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html
The only difference I see between them is that they are flat at the tip, and mine have a conical tip. And I don't know the dimensions.
Any help is greatly appreciated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And as always, sorry about the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## WheelHor (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Need to find replacement bolts for 2 piece wheel (TrillyPop)*

It doesnt really matter what pattern the new bolts will be, except you don't want a bigger "head" than standard. I would check these out: http://www.tunershop.com/Wheel...crews/


----------



## Turbo Charged (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Need to find replacement bolts for 2 piece wheel (WheelHor)*

or
http://www.justmatz.co.uk/
http://www.titanium-touch.de/


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. These bolts on these wheels do not use nuts (they screw directly in). Does this affect my selection..?


----------

